# Dungeons & Dragons



## Peter Thorpe (Apr 19, 2007)

hey guys

now i may play 40k and BB alot, but out of pure curiosity, does anyone here play D&D in a forum, or online at all? its a game ive always been interested in, but ive only read the 2nd ed players handbook, im wondering where i can get rulebooks and players, i know the game, well, well enough


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i started D&D awhile back, not to flash at it yet but progressing. dont know about forums or online but i play at my local 40k/D&D/magic store and with frends who are interested aswell.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

If you're looking for D&D books, I'd suggest a used book store. There is a chain of stores where I live called Half-Priced Books that has a pretty exhaustive section devoted to gamer paraphernalia, and since it's used, it's all very economical. The core D&D books rarely run more than 10 bucks a pop at most used book stores, and if you're going for an older edition, they might cost even less. I acquired the rulebooks for both 40K and WFB, both in good condition, for only 15 bucks a go (and hardbound, no less!).


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Which version are they in now?

I have the full 3rd Edition set. The Forgotten Realms book is probably the most beautiful looking book I own.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

D&D is in version 3.5. The rules are essentially the same, with a few clarifications where necessary. The only things that really changed between versions 3 and 3.5 are the way a few skills and feats work, making 3.5 feel more like an accessory than a new ruleset.

That said, while I really enjoy D&D, I've sort of cooled on the D20 system. Rolling that same lonely D20 over and over is kind of a bummer. Me, I want to send great garish gobs of 6-siders gallivanting across the table with every roll. I want combat resolutions that take two hands to settle. I wanna reach into the ol' dice bucket and let the innards slip between my fingers like a mad prospector that just struck the motherlode. 

Ahem. In summary, 3.5. :drunk:


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

Best place for d&d books at the moment is ebay or there are tons of resources out there if your willing o spend the time downloading and printing. Ive pretty much gone off of d&d since they created 3rd ed d&d's appeal was how basic it was if your going to put the effort in you might as well play rolemaster, theres just so much more out there for it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've recently gotten into D&D in a serious way, and I'm hooked. I love the combat system, and I love being able to pick up a random Reaper model, paint it up, and be able to find a way to do something more than stick it on my shelf and look at it.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

same here, all my buddies play d and d but only about 5 play 40k. but that being said, i enjoy 40k more.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the depth of the story available in d&d-- a game of 40k doesn't have that kind of story to it. Unfortunately, the manager of the local store is a punk and she decided to axe D&D night because we weren't buying enough books (but 4th ed is coming out, and it's not backwards compatible, so...why?!) so we're currently figuring out where we can continue our campaign. By the way, Cormyr: Tearing of the Weave is an EXCELLENT module. I highly reccomend it. It's crazy hard if you play it as written, and ideally need at least three very choppy characters in the party (of which I was the choppiest in my group!), but it's a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> I like the depth of the story available in d&d-- a game of 40k doesn't have that kind of story to it. Unfortunately, the manager of the local store is a punk and she decided to axe D&D night because we weren't buying enough books (but 4th ed is coming out, and it's not backwards compatible, so...why?!) so we're currently figuring out where we can continue our campaign. .



Wow, that SUCKS! That's ridiculous. Nobody's buying the current books now.

Yeah, I've played a LOT of D&D over the years.
Kinda tapered off the past year or so, but I've had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I decided that there were simply too many D&D books when I was browsing my local bookstore and discovered a sourcebook that was devoted entirely to what I believe were intelligent magic items. 

That said, I'm not making the switch over the 4th Edition, having spent way too much money on 3rd Edition to simply give it all up.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

The entirety of the basic rules are freely given online, for the Open d20 License.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/srd35

Enjoy.

Been playing d&d for over a decade now, and I'm still back and forth about 3e and 3.5. We'll see how 4e looks. And I'm an avid Forgotten Realms player & DM, being the local Sage on the great campaign setting.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been playing and dm-ing D&D now for almost 17 years (dam i'm old) right from the first edtion and upto the current 3.5, from the beautiful dragon lance to ravenloft and also forgotten realms.

But i've just moved close to reading/newbury (south of england) where there seems to be no gamers !!! So if anyone out there does play or wants to then pm me  

NEED A D&D FIX


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I feel your pain. The local store manager is very anti-D&D for some reason... as well as rather anti 40k and Fantasy... I think it's because she's French Canadian and you know how the French are about fighting. But the point is, she killed our D&D night, so I too am without my fix. I'm always the tank... but... holy. I play a fighter, and just use magic items and the like to sort of fake a paladin, because I like having lots of feats, don't necessarily want to be lawful good, but still want the whole holy warrior thing going on. It works quite well.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

Surely it can't be an anti-violence motivation. I mean, are there any games that DON'T rely heavily on violence? I think there used to be a SimCity card game.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I got my gaming start with D&D, back when I was all of eight, and it was simple, basic D&D (back in 1980... holy balls, I'm an Old One!) as my brother and his friends were learning to play, and they needed another body.

I had recently seen the cartoon of The Hobbit for the first time, and played a Dwarf.

Been an RPG Addict ever since.

At one point, I think I had almost the entire range of 2nd. Ed. Advanced D&D stuff, as I was pretty much the only guy at Eglin AFB that anyone would want to DM a game or campaign.

That said, I really dislike the d20 System.

It's too simple, and it doesn't really cover all types of game adequately, to me.

There's especially my distaste for having Star Wars characters functioning exactly like D&D characters...

Anyway, I still think that 2nd. Edition had a lot more character and atmosphere.

I haven't been near enough to nay of my friends who play RPGs in over a year and a half, but the last games we played were Heroes Unlimited by Palladium, and ODS' Battlelords of the 23rd Century.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Taufireacoz, i'm with you on the 2nd ed think i bought almost every book released for that edition. The Elven Bladesinger kit from the complete elves handbookwill stay with me forever 


The good old days


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Flam said:


> Surely it can't be an anti-violence motivation. I mean, are there any games that DON'T rely heavily on violence? I think there used to be a SimCity card game.


The game store here also sells (quite extensively) "family games" --your basic Monopoly type things-- as well as puzzles and things of that nature. It's not really an anti-violence motivation, it was just something vaguely mean to say because she's evil. She plays Magic, I think... but anyway, that's not the point. The point is, she killed D&D night. And the real reason is because --get this-- we didn't buy books. Now, when 4th edition is coming out, and we already have the PHB and appropriate class-related book from the Complete series, why buy something else? Especially when those same dollars can be turned into plastic spacemen that worship a dead man 38,000 years from now?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Haha she sounds like a person clearly with issues !!

You need to take a stand a man needs rpg's and wargames as much as he needs the air he breaths. I hate it when people who don't understand are hobbies mock them and try to get rid of them


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

You know, looking back on it, I never really owned any 2nd Edition products. I didn't DM back then, I just used other folks' guidebooks. I didn't really start buying D&D stuff until about the time 3rd Edition came out. At the time, I recall lots of fans grousing about how they'd been jilted; their dozens of AD&D books had suddenly become obsolete. I scoffed at them. Grouchy ol' kooks! 

Now that 4th Edition's on the horizon, I find myself one of the grouchy ol' kooks. I've been jilted!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Lmao Flam now your feeling it haha

Great news for Warpath, i went to my local-ish warhammer gaming club for the first time and there stuck in a small dark corner was a bunch of guys playing D&D, yay. I join them next week for my fix of roleplaying and if or when i die i can get up and go play 40k with the many gamers there. 

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Warpath "the happy"


----------



## Isafrehn (Dec 5, 2007)

The dungeons and dragons is still in it's third edition (3.5) and the 4th edition i well on its way it'll come out soon, they have many previews of it on the Wizards site and also some rules contained in the book. i've never played on an online forum but me and the same friends that get together to play 40k, magic: the gathering and D&D play it once every second weekend for alot of hours.

it would be interesting to play it on an online forum.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Great news for Warpath, i went to my local-ish warhammer gaming club for the first time


Wouldn't happen to be the spiky club would it?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep it sure is mate, i'm going there this week for my first game.
Went last week for a look around and it seems like a really good club.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I only went a couple of times before i went to uni, but the times i went it seemed pretty slow. Maybe i just caught them on bad days. The thing that i was disappointed with was the lack of painted armies. Good people though. Hope its a good laugh for you!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I was told they do have good and bad weeks but it should be good for the rpg. But if your ever going then let me know and we'll get a game sorted, i'll use a painted army k:


Warpath


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

That would be good, but it wont happen for a while probably, coz im at uni in southampton, and snowed under with work. Glad to hear the RPG side of it is good to go for you though


----------



## Italia77 (Dec 14, 2007)

I too started my gaming with D&D about 10 years ago got into it heavily with 3rd edition had every book. We still play from time to time but probably will not be going into 4th ed. One habit at a time.


----------



## kh4054ng3l (Nov 23, 2007)

Only 10 yrs (crap I must be old!). I still find the game depends more on the ability of the gm (storyteller, err whatever) to keep the game fun no matter which system (including online). Never cared for rolling lots of dice (tends to really slow down the game, especially with large groups of players) 
The big problem I see with systems is that the companies want to make money and will try to re-invent it every so often for profit and hope that there are enough improvements to win people over. (I find this usually happens when they tire of making supplements)
Half the fun of playing is doing illogical things and trying to avoid the repercussions.


----------



## Italia77 (Dec 14, 2007)

kh4054ng3l said:


> Only 10 yrs (crap I must be old!).


LOL. Actually I am pretty old just got a late start in the game. lol
I agree with you about the game depending on the GM. One of the most exciting games I played I think I rolled only once or twice.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

> I agree with you about the game depending on the GM. One of the most exciting games I played I think I rolled only once or twice.


These are normaly the best kind of games, games of "roleplay"


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Warpath said:


> These are normaly the best kind of games, games of "roleplay"


Amen. I'm a big fan of games that are less "crunchy" and more about the immersion, exploration of the scene and setting.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I've managed to find a couple more gamers in my area and now i'm currently putting pen to paper and writing a few games, lets hope they like "roleplay" and aren't hack 'n' slash fanatics !


----------



## Italia77 (Dec 14, 2007)

Good Luck in your games


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Speaking about "role-play", not "roll-play"..
White Wolf' World of Darkness campaign I ran not so long ago was good..some sessions were without rolls completely..

And about D&D..if the 4th edition will be something like Star Wars Saga Edition (which is a WotC game too) it would be great..nothing spoils the game like a need to check how Bluff works in a middle of an interesting conversation..less rolls -> more fun.


----------



## purepolarpanzer (Jan 8, 2008)

Elchimpster said:


> Amen. I'm a big fan of games that are less "crunchy" and more about the immersion, exploration of the scene and setting.


Another Amen to that. If I want math violence I'll play Warhammer.

Which I do. For the sheer math violence...


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

EvgO said:


> Speaking about "role-play", not "roll-play"..
> White Wolf' World of Darkness campaign I ran not so long ago was good..some sessions were without rolls completely..
> 
> And about D&D..if the 4th edition will be something like Star Wars Saga Edition (which is a WotC game too) it would be great..nothing spoils the game like a need to check how Bluff works in a middle of an interesting conversation..less rolls -> more fun.


Yep. I'm very optimistic. Star Wars Saga Edition is an absolutely incredible game.

The real challenge will be balancing the crunch and future source books. Part of the appeal of SWSE is that there's less books and less crunch to keep track of. Once there's a couple dozen supplements SWSE or 4e might start to bog down ala 3e or 3.5.


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Asmodai said:


> The real challenge will be balancing the crunch and future source books. Part of the appeal of SWSE is that there's less books and less crunch to keep track of. Once there's a couple dozen supplements SWSE or 4e might start to bog down ala 3e or 3.5.


Yeah. Wizards IMO totally spoiled the 3.5 ed by introducing this "you-can't-fugure-it-out-yourself-so-buy-our-3-books-per-month" approach..
With Saga, however, it's better, true..there will be some books, sure (KOTOR sourcebook anyone?) but not much.. as for D&D.. ehh..

The "Dawn of Defiance" campaign for the Saga is great too, I think..

And, by the way.. Maybe someone will start beating me in my head, but..the Black Industries variant of the RPG is a bit..overdetailed and "mathy".. that's the first impression of the demo-adventures.. A shame, because the online content for the Calixis Sector is just gorgeous...


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

40KRP isn't too terrible from the demo rules. Mostly just a port of WFRP. If you can understand D&D, it shouldn't pose much trouble at all.

It's certainly a step-up from the mess that was Inquisitor's mechanics.


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, but the problem is that it's just as detailed as D&D..guess I just overplayed WoD and SWSE...


----------



## KazieKama (Jan 9, 2008)

I've played AD&D 2nd, d20 D&D 3/3.5, WoD old and new, and alot of older rpg's (palladium, rifts, etc) quite extensively. One thing that ticked me off with WotC and WoD is how they completely changed the game and the core rules when they came out with new editions. It took me a few years before I would even pick up a copy of the (then) new D&D 3rd Ed core books. As I've played more and more though, I've learned to like the game and have become more fluent with it than the previous version.

About the being too mathy vs more RP, I think that the system is designed quite well for a good balance of either form, depending on the group you run with. I think that the way they have the numbers it is easy to create new balanced classes/races/items etc for the game without having to guess everything, yet it leaves plenty of room for creativity.

And to my group it seems that the more you play the less you need to look up rules, espescially when you get a good group that you can game with on a regular basis. Besides, there is always the 'take 10' rule.

ok, mindless rambling over, you may return to your previously scheduled programming.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

EvgO said:


> Yeah, but the problem is that it's just as detailed as D&D..guess I just overplayed WoD and SWSE...


True. Both games resolve combat through a tactical system that's essentially a separate mini-game. I can easily understand it's an approach that doesn't appeal to everyone. That's always been pretty central to both games (and others - e.g. GURPS) besides.

WoD's level of abstraction is fairly uncommon outside of the indy games scene - although it's my default system (if I have a campaign idea, I run it using WoD unless I have a concrete reason for using something else).

Essentially I think that the level of detail varies because the games are trying to achieve very different goals.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I've been playing D&D for about 10 years now. I started at the tail end of 2nd ed. I must say that I was surprised that college algebra was a prereq for buying 2nd edition sourcebooks. :biggrin: Just kidding. But not really. Anyways. I pretty much got a fresh start when 3rd ed came out in 1999. I was pretty happy with it. I think WotC saw what went wrong in 2nd ed and fixed some of the problems. They simplified it and I guess you could say brought it to the mainstream. Unfortunately I think they didn't follow through with what they started. You could obviously tell that several of the classes were not complete. Some classes got something new at every level while others got 1 thing every five levels. Prestige classes ruled. It became a race to get to level 6+ to get a PrC and get some real abilities. 3.5 definitely fixed a lot of those problems. However one thing they did not fix was the races. At higher levels race pretty much meant nothing from a game mechanic standpoint. A +1 or +2 bonus to spot meant nothing to a rogue with a +25 bonus. 4th ed is supposed to fix a lot of those problems and make racial abilities scale with the level.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Also, if any of you have ever played the game Deadlands, you know that that is one of the most innovative game systems ever. Combat uses poker cards and poker chips! Genius!


----------



## KazieKama (Jan 9, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> However one thing they did not fix was the races. At higher levels race pretty much meant nothing from a game mechanic standpoint. A +1 or +2 bonus to spot meant nothing to a rogue with a +25 bonus. 4th ed is supposed to fix a lot of those problems and make racial abilities scale with the level.





Steel Rain said:


> 4th ed is supposed to fix a lot of those problems and make racial abilities scale with the level.


I don't think race SHOULD mean that much if anything from a system standpoint. I think it should be based off skills and feats you choose and how you play. As for racial abilities scaling with level, I'm not to sure about that, those abilities are instinct, not something you can train and practice really.



Steel Rain said:


> A +1 or +2 bonus to spot meant nothing to a rogue with a +25 bonus.


Well then buy more ranks in spot...Alot of rogues main focus is the ability to not be seen, I don't see how this is a problem.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I played D&D loads in college when it was easy to find fellow players and we were pretty sure that each of us were a good laugh. I still have the 3.5 core rulebook and the other supplements aka monster manual and such. Hard to get back into the swing of it though.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

KazieKama said:


> I don't think race SHOULD mean that much if anything from a system standpoint. I think it should be based off skills and feats you choose and how you play. As for racial abilities scaling with level, I'm not to sure about that, those abilities are instinct, not something you can train and practice really.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then buy more ranks in spot...Alot of rogues main focus is the ability to not be seen, I don't see how this is a problem.


What I meant was that when you get to the point that you have a 15 or 20 ranks in spot, the difference between an elf and a human is miniscule. 4th edition is supposed to fix that. They want race to actually MEAN something beyond roleplaying. Basically like as you grow to be a better rogue, you also discover more about being an elf. The Races of ____ series introduced the idea of racial substitution levels. You could be an Elven Paragon, for example. You are the perfect example of the Elven race.


----------



## KazieKama (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know about that, just because you get better at sneaking and stealing doesn't mean you get better at being an elf. I dunno, I'll have to see how they do it and make my decision then.

I have a few The Complete Book of ____ and they had race specific PrC's and Sub-races, but I've never seen the "The Races of" books, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The problem with the paragon levels was that they took away from "real" class levels like Rogue or Fighter, and I never really thought that the benefits of being a paragon outweighed essentially being a level behind in your chosen class. I've always stuck with a single class all the way through a campaign, and used magic items to fill in the gaps. Then again, the group here is much more combat-oriented, and taking time away from classes which provide the group with an essential skill when the blades are drawn is dangerous not only for the character, but the entire party. We tackle some pretty scary stuff, after all...


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds like a pretty rough group. I enjoy a little hack-and-slash every now and then. I enjoy character development even more though. Just my playing style.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There's plenty of character development as well-- the group all has a deeply-entrenched love for the sort of ideological problems that come up in 40k/Fantasy, so they've sort of carried over into our D&D games and presented the group with all the ethical dillemas regarding religion and personal rights and all that jazz. We just happen to all be Neutral Good and have a thing for butchering the demonic as well. We use Exalted Deeds and Vile Darkness pretty heavily, which kind of lends itself to both character development and fightin'. We all sort of agreed at some point a while back that it seemed silly not to use our WH Fantasy models, to boot, since they're painted and easily usable in D&D. I've lost track of the number of daemonette models I've cut down recently...


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

You guys should pick up the Heroes of Horror book if you don't have it already. It's a fantastic complement to both books you mentioned.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I wholly agree. A lot of the books work pretty well with what we do, now that I think about it... Liber Mortis, Lords of Madness... both of them had some interesting new things to smite in the name of the heavens.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

The Fiendish Codex books are also good. They deal more with being tainted by evil though


----------



## Vitaeus (Jan 27, 2008)

<3 me some D&D. And I play the Star Wars D20 as well. Both are great.


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

To tap in, from my sources, fourth edition is being made to be focused on pre-made campaigns, for beginners, or just people without imagination, and I just happen to qualify for both.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

from what iv seen and read
the style of play and they mechanics are being made to be an MMO 
im serious, it kind of dissapoints me but i do understand that wizards need to bring in the next generation of roleplayers, but 3.5 is still my fav, even though half the time is reading the rules (getting into gurps though)


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

meh, the rule are ok in 3.5 but all you really have to do (assuming your not DMing) is learn everything about your one class and all your items, it really isn't that hard


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

DarknessDawns said:


> from what iv seen and read
> the style of play and they mechanics are being made to be an MMO
> im serious, it kind of dissapoints me but i do understand that wizards need to bring in the next generation of roleplayers, but...


meh.

If I want to play an MMO, I'll play an MMO (be it WoW, City of Heroes, or Pirates of the Burning Seas).

I'm glad that there's still some non-d20 RPGs out there, though.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

i think gurps is quite good, the mechanics are good but the way its made is so intuitive that you can make a roleplaying environment out of anything, you could make your own 40k role playing world even


----------



## grotrex76 (Nov 18, 2007)

See d&D 3.5 was good but when they started talking about 4.0 i felt sick. All the books that we bought as a group would be replaced in 2008. Wizards of the coast fell from grace to make a product that keeps sellling. And not one that people can just play and enjoy. 

My suggestion for d&D get a maximum nuber of books and throw everything else out. 
Roleplaying is for imagination and needing. 30+ books is a waste. 

Keep it simple.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

k;asdla a; d


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

This is the way i see it: 
3.5/3= fun roll playing
D&D/AD&D= hardcore in-depth roll playing
4=Choppy killy game

The farther the editions go, the more the game becomes less centered on being the charictor and mor on choping off the random encounters head.
Thats just me though.


----------



## Dominic240 (Aug 13, 2008)

Im am so excited right now, i just won on ebay.
An unused original 1974 edition of dungeons and dragons


----------



## willium (Oct 21, 2008)

hello friends 
i started D&D awhile back, not to flash at it yet but progressing. i dont know about online but i play at my local 40k/D&D/magic store and with frends who are interested as well.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, now I've actually played 4th ED a cople of times, I've warmed up to it. The mechanics are mostly combat oriented, but with me and my palls, we just dont use the mechanics when were not in combat and the RP works out greate. And the combat system moves things along to the next point in the story. Its working quite well.
That said: 2010!!! Dragonlance year!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Count Arioch (Feb 17, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> This is the way i see it:
> 3.5/3= fun roll playing
> D&D/AD&D= hardcore in-depth roll playing
> 4=Choppy killy game
> ...


Correct, it IS just you. D&D was always about breaking into other being's homes, killing them, taking everything that isn't nailed down and can't be crowbarred out, and selling them to get better stuff so you can continue to do so against bigger monsters with better stuff.

The fact that people decided to play Magical Teaparty is a side-effect.


----------

